# Lyme disease in dogs?



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

My dog was acting a little lethargic the past couple days and was due for her rabies shot so I brought her to the vet. They did a lyme test and it came back positive. The vet said it mustve JUST happened because there didn't seem to be any damage done and it hadn't progressed far. They gave us some antibiotics.

I'm just a little confused about lyme...does it go away with the antibiotics? I've heard its not cureable but it is treatable...but the vet made it seem like it'd go away after the antibiotics.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Once your dog tests positive for lyme, they will always test positive. We got my dog from the spca when he was less than 1, hes 8 now, and every time they do a lymes test he comes back positive. Basically once the antibiotics are done the disease stays inactive in a dogs body and theres no way to get rid of it, which is why many dogs throw false postivies so often. Dogs dont show symptoms until weeks after they're bitten by a tick, anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months. The antibiotics will help and make your dog feel better. 

Heres some good info:

http://www.2ndchance.info/lyme.htm
http://www.wagsandwhiskers.com/comp...-tested-positive-for-lyme-what-does-this-mean


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

But like, when it's inactive is it doing damage to her body? I feel like such an awful mom. None of my pets growing up ever got lyme. Shes my first dog I've ever cared for on my own without any financial support or anything, so I've never had to worry about this stuff. 

I'm just worried sick. Like is this gonna cause her to have trouble later in life or a shorter lifespan? My friends dogs have lyme and they're 13 year old pugs, so I used to not think it really affected them after its treated but now I'm scared!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Nah it wont bother them much, don't worry  My dogs been "positive" for all his life with me and hes never had any issues or flare ups. I've never heard of a dog having complications later in life either. It just means the antibodies for lymes are present in the body so the test for them shows up positive. If you're really concerned, I'd definitely have a chat with the vet and see if they can explain it better!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I have never had a dog with Lyme, but I got it last fall. I did not get it checked out for a long time (bite was on my back) so I became very ill and was followed by a miserable recovery period, but I am perfectly fine now. Your pup will be also be just fine in the future!


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

Catching it early is good, it means you can crush the active infection before it causes any serious damage.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

ratmode said:


> Catching it early is good, it means you can crush the active infection before it causes any serious damage.


Yup, this. One of my dogs has Lyme disease and has been treated for it. Not sure if it's related or not, but the only difference with him now is that he has some skin issues. He has some kind of sensitivity/allergy that causes hot spots and lots of itching on his part. He gets a steroid shot once a year, and we give him benadryl for the itchies. He's also on a special diet. I only bring this up because he never had these problems prior to getting Lyme, so something to be aware of.


----------

